# Outraged! Poor Betta!!!



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

So I was at the liquor store yesterday and was incredibly shocked when I got to the counter! They had a betta living in a SMALL skull shaped LIQUOR BOTTLE! It looked dead! I told the lady, "that's not enough room for a betta" and she rolled her eyes(yes, very rude) and said "Well you should've seen the cup he came in, they said that was all he needed." I don't know who 'they' are but I'm guessing the pet store.. but did she really think bettas could LIVE in a cup of water? I was trying to tell her to do some research but my mom pulled me out of the store and told me to let it go(I was getting to the point of being rude myself).. I wanted to let the lady have it.. Fish deserve better..

Anyone else feel my frustration? I still can't let it go. That poor fish in that small cramped bottle. I can't imagine how she fed it.. the opening is quarter sized..doesn't that deprive oxygen too? Here's a link with a picture of what the liquor bottle looked like....

http://www.amazon.com/Spirit-Crystal-Shaped-Liquor-Decanter/dp/B004797DDM

I'm so disgusted. How can people treat a fish like that. He wasn't even moving and the water was yellow!! Can I call animal control on the woman? Or is that crazy? I don't know what to do, that fish will die.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Been there, done that, be nice and then when they resist....grab the fish and run hehe. Seriously there should be some laws about fish...they're so mis treated.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

How did they even get it IN the bottle? That scares me even more!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh Sweeda, I didn't even think about that! It must've been horrible!!

Mr. Vampire -- I have been debating on just taking it and running! lol but I do agree, there need to be laws..


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

That's awful!    People make me so angry, we should make them live in a bottle for a few days and see how they feel! 

Hand the lady a betta care sheet the next time you go in there, then threaten to get some animal rights groups on her case XD Or just grab the fish and run out of the store while giving the lady a good piece of your mind XD

But seriously, that's awful, and with people like that I don't think you can do anything nicely to make them change their minds :/


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know I feel like she put the fish in there as some sort of joke decoration.. She clearly knew that it was wrong by the way she bit back at my comment. If the fish was in a healthy environment, she wouldn't have gotten so defensive! I bet I'm not the only one to say something..

The betta care sheet is a good idea! Although I'm afraid she'd rip it up and throw me out.. and maybe she'd be even more encouraged to prove me wrong and keep the fish in there longer..


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm almost saying just go in when she's busy working and just snatch the fish and vanish out of there. If a drunk guy see's ya.... Good! 

"Hey! Lady... *Hic* Your skull fish was just taken by that kid with the funny hat..." *Thuds*


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha yeah DormDrax, I can see it playing out that way!! Or she catches me and gets me arrested! I'm not sure if the cops will by the "i was just saving the fish!" story..  lol


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oops, I meant *buy


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, I just thought of a great idea. Try "killing her with Kindness" XD That's a phrase my mom always says 

Next time you go in there, apologize to her for being "rude", and explain to her how attached you are to your own pet fish. Then give her a "gift". Give her a 1-2 gallon container to put her fish in, and then make sure to BRAG on her betta. Tell her it has beautiful colors or veiltails are your favorite or something. Then offer to set the fish up in his new home for her and continue to brag on her fish/make amends with the woman. 

If she accepts your offer, the fish will be in a better home and you can brag on the fish and give her care tips whenever you go in there 

Most people will not reject a free gift, an apology, or compliments


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Actually, I just thought of a great idea. Try "killing her with Kindness" XD That's a phrase my mom always says
> 
> Next time you go in there, apologize to her for being "rude", and explain to her how attached you are to your own pet fish. Then give her a "gift". Give her a 1-2 gallon container to put her fish in, and then make sure to BRAG on her betta. Tell her it has beautiful colors or veiltails are your favorite or something. Then offer to set the fish up in his new home for her and continue to brag on her fish/make amends with the woman.
> 
> ...


 Do this! It is near Christmas, so you could possibly gift her. ;-)


----------



## crushu (Dec 21, 2010)

that is an awesome idea!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes it is a really great idea, for someone with money! I am broke after all the holiday shopping. I'm a poor college kid to begin with.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

If you have $20 you could get a 2.5 gallon (large) kritter keeper AND gravel and some decor! I always reccomend them because they're so cheap. There are also other 2.5 gallon kits you can get on amazon for $20, too. Look at this:

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Fish-...UO/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1293055488&sr=8-17

A 2.5 gallon fishbowl for $7! If you want you could try this. I hope something good happens to that Betta.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think my LFS sells 2.5 gallon bowls. I love the look of bowls. I might get one in the future for a Betta. With a heater, of course!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

wow.. how DID she get the betta in there? =X


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

$20 is definitely over my budget on that.. maybe the bowl.. But the lady will never buy a heater.. Well I asked my mom what she thought about me 'killing the woman with kindness' and she said the lady would probably tell me to shove that tank up my-- yeah you get it. lol I'm sorry for this fish but the lady is too much of a jerk(I'd like to use another word) for me to help. 

LikeDiscoSuperfly -- I have no idea!! But it must've been a complete NIGHTMARE!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> wow.. how DID she get the betta in there? =X


That's what I said! That poor little guy. I would have been furious.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I once saw a chandelier type lamp with bettas inside the lightbulbs. Obviously the lights were not on and it was unplugged. Just a decoration item. It happens all the time. I just let it pass. I don't like to make a scene :/


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

These people don't deserve Betteas... Seriosly! Those people probably think "That Betta sure is lucky. It gets small spaces and dirty water. It could have gone to a home with a tank that was way to large and way to clean!" I don't get the myth of Bettas like dirty water...

These people assume that their Bettas don't deserve them... when in truth it's them that don't deserve Bettas.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well said baylee767! They don't deserve bettas.. or any living thing for that matter.

It's really hard to argue with people on how bettas need larger bowls/tanks when petstores sell the tiniest bowls ever with betta fish on the package.. I don't understand why the pet industry keeps making cheap tiny bowl arrangements for bettas..don't they know that they'll get more money and assure healthier fish if they just say bettas require 2.5 gallons at least? People will buy bigger tanks..more money.. I just don't get their logic!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

kpullen89 said:


> Well said baylee767! They don't deserve bettas.. or any living thing for that matter.
> 
> It's really hard to argue with people on how bettas need larger bowls/tanks when petstores sell the tiniest bowls ever with betta fish on the package.. I don't understand why the pet industry keeps making cheap tiny bowl arrangements for bettas..don't they know that they'll get more money and assure healthier fish if they just say bettas require 2.5 gallons at least? People will buy bigger tanks..more money.. I just don't get their logic!


Because even MORE people will buy Bettas if they think they don't have to buy much if they get one.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I guess you're right. I wish everyone that bought a betta would get addicted to bettas like us and learn to SPOIL THEM!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

kpullen89 said:


> Yeah I guess you're right. I wish everyone that bought a betta would get addicted to bettas like us and learn to SPOIL THEM!


I agree with this comment cause ever since I got my Red I been more "in tune" to bettas. I am noticing them more at Walmart and in the pet stores and I look how they are bieing treated. I do spoil them and I am not ashamed to admit it to anyone. When my mother in law was over the other day she was looking at my tank and said something along the lines of "yeah cause they are running away from this " (pointing at the danios I have in there and was refering to my betta did a hard tap on the glass for him). She said it with such disgust and hatred it makes me assume she was only jealous cause I keep my tank in better shape than hers. Anyways sorry I got off subject!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Because even MORE people will buy Bettas if they think they don't have to buy much if they get one.


But the companies make more money if people buy bigger tanks still. A company could get over $100 on one Betta if they said they needed larger tanks. A company would only get $5 on each Betta, and it would take 20 Bettas to reach the same amount of money as one Betta advertised with a larger tank...

These companies are dumb and need to learn the facts! People spoil their fish and the company gets more money... Duuuuuh :BIGtongue:


----------

